# Too much time in the gym will destroy your results



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

A big mistake I see many beginners make is spending too much time in the gym. I used to do so myself. But that is a big mistake.

If you spend 2 hours or more in the gym, it's very likely that you are doing something wrong.

There are a few things to avoid in order to make sure you are not wasting your time in the gym:

1- The gym is not the place to make friends. If you go to the gym with the thought of making new friends, you don't have the right mindset in place. You have to go to the gym thinking you only go there to train hard and go out as soon as you are done.

If you waste time talking to your partners or the people you meet there, you are not going to see the results you expect to have.

2- Do not rest too much between series and exercises. I see many guys going one set and then they go walking and talking for 5 minutes and then come back. Come on! You need an intense workout and resting too much like that is not helping at all. The same goes to the time you rest between exercises.

3- Leave your phone at home or in your car. This annoys me so much! I once had a partner that talked on the phone on every single workout. I didn't wait for him to hang up the phone... I just continued my workout just like I was supposed to and when I was done he was still talking on the phone. I quit working out with him after 1 week of seeing the same thing from him.

Please! Leave your phone at home or just leave it in your car or gym locker. It also gets annoying when someone is talking on the phone and lying down on a bench!

If you talk on the phone at the gym, please stop! It's not getting you any results and you are annoying people. Seriously!

4- Stop talking! There's so many people that talk so much in the gym. The worst part is when a group of 3 to 5 people gather to talk around a bench or machine you are about to use.

There was one time when I asked a group of these guys if they came to train their tongues or some other muscle... They stopped talking almost instantly 

Avoid these 4 things and your workout will be much more productive and you will be less annoying haha! Seriously... Follow these 4 advices and you will see much better results in no time.

I hope it helps.

Frankie Towers


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

i don't agree, each body is different, especially the point 2......I rest a lot between sets and see the result on me. Gironda advised to train a muscle group several times a day with high rest


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

I listen to music on my phone so won't stop taking it as the music they play in the gym is terrible


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont get why people care so much if others rest for a while or use the phone during a workout.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I dont get why people care so much if others rest for a while or use the phone during a workout.


Exactly this, i don't give a fcuk what the guy next to me does, if he makes no progress in ten years well thats his problem so long as it doesn't affect me, they can do what they want.


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> i don't agree, each body is different, especially the point 2......I rest a lot between sets and see the result on me. Gironda advised to train a muscle group several times a day with high rest


Have you tried resting less?



fog1892 said:


> I listen to music on my phone so won't stop taking it as the music they play in the gym is terrible


Haha! Good stuff!



kingdale said:


> I dont get why people care so much if others rest for a while or use the phone during a workout.


Well, if the person resting or talking on the phone is using a bench or some equipment you are going to use next... then you'll care 



Galaxy said:


> Exactly this, i don't give a fcuk what the guy next to me does, if he makes no progress in ten years well thats his problem so long as it doesn't affect me, they can do what they want.


Same goes to you. And i'm just giving some advice to beginners here so they don't waste time in the gym. People with plenty of time going to the gym are not the target with this thread.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

For most of us, it is a hobby not a living, so do what you enjoy the most.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol what a load of bollocks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i keep my scores on me phone so its always with me...gym should be enjoyable as well, so if i train with a mate, we normally use it as a catch up too, although we'll still smash the **** outa the gym...you remind me off Ben Stillers character in Dodgeball


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont give a sh1t what other ppl do -ill see them next year looking and lifting exactly the same - that in itself motivates me

load of bollocks post


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like an article you'd find in Men's Health. (not that I've ever read it of course:laugh


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for that , good thing you came along to set us all right !


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I always listen to music as I go to the gym to train not to waffle so I agree with that part - only time I feel like talking to people is if I attend 'group classes' such as circuit training. I only make exceptions for 'hot chicks' - but I attend a 'guy gym' - chicks are pretty rare.

However when I used to go to the gym 3 times a week and spend 2 hours there doing a full body workout it worked for me - I was actually at my most muscular during that time.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Try squatting over 300kgs then tell me you are ok after 2 mins rest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

I've just done 4 working sets , i'm puffing like a trooper, need a drink, need to recoup ready for next exercise, course i'm gonna take a longer break before I do, or i'm not gonna get much from the next 4 sets.

It aint easy this weight lifting lark yanno


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i keep my scores on me phone so its always with me...gym should be enjoyable as well, so if i train with a mate, we normally use it as a catch up too, although we'll still smash the **** outa the gym...you remind me off Ben Stillers character in Dodgeball


That's a good idea tbh, I might actually remember what I did better. Just need a better phone now ! Lol


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

OP

You should add to the list:

Don't spend too much time looking at other people and what they're doing, you don't make those hardcore muthafuka gains whilst moaning about what others are doing

Seriously mate, that post is regurgitated bullsh1t.

What works for one, doesn't for another.

I personally don't spend time yapping in the gym, but plenty of guys there that do have great physiques.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I take my phone in. I don't think I've ever sent a text whilst training. And I know for a fact that I've never made a phone call.

I store my workout exercises and what weights and sets and reps I did on my previous workout. So I have to check it every so often to make sure I'm doing the right stuff!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I take my phone, I text and if someone calls I answer. I really don't see the big deal, people always complain bout phones in the gym, but I've never seen it cause a problem.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

2 is certainly incorrect for strength athletes and powerlifters.

I train for strength and I take as much rest as I need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

as far as im concerned once ive paid my entrance fee into the gym what i take in there or what i do has ****all to do with anyone else , op try not to worry about what other ppl are doing with there lives and just do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gimp


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> That's a good idea tbh, I might actually remember what I did better. Just need a better phone now ! Lol


Or a permanent marker!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i keep my scores on me phone so its always with me...gym should be enjoyable as well, so if i train with a mate, we normally use it as a catch up too, although we'll still smash the **** outa the gym...you remind me off Ben Stillers character in Dodgeball


theres no resistin when white goodman puts on his shiny shoes


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol! Reading your replies sure made my day, guys.

Come on! Can you guys read at least? I said in the opening post these advices are for beginners... I repeat (making sure you can read that): beginners. And then there's someone replying: "try squatting 300 kgs..." What?! Hahaha!

No, seriously! With all due respect to all of you. I just want to give humble advice to beginners. I know people can do whatever the heck they want in the gym. Sure we all have free will. But what I meant with this post and most of you don't get it (that's what I can tell by your replies), is that many beginners do not manage their time well in the gym. If you don't care what other people do when beginning, well that's you. But I come from being alone and lost in the gym and I would have appreciated if someone would have guided me or at least give me some advice when I started.

I don't mean to get into other people's lives like some of you are implying. I don't argue with the members at my gym that they are doing something wrong. Pffft!

And yeah, I know some of you use the phone to keep track of progress and that's awesome! But what I mean is that if the phone is a distraction (calling, fb, texting for extended periods of time) during your workout, then it's better to leave it away.

Well... I hope you get it this time


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm a beginner.

And I'm gonna take 2 hours in the gym, use my phone, probably have a w*nk sitting on a bench and there's f*ck all you can do about it.

That make you mad?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I'm a beginner.
> 
> And I'm gonna take 2 hours in the gym, use my phone, probably have a w*nk sitting on a bench and there's f*ck all you can do about it.
> 
> That make you mad?


Haha! Not really, it's funny  Did posting this make you proud of yourself?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

FrankieTowers said:


> Did posting this make you proud of yourself?


Not just proud.

I also found myself strangely aroused.


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Not just proud.
> 
> I also found myself strangely aroused.


Good for you


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

FrankieTowers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A big mistake I see many beginners make is spending too much time in the gym. I used to do so myself. But that is a big mistake.
> 
> ...


You forgot........

5- Spend less time on the internet posting sh1te and do something more productive.

Sent from my iphone.....................................................................................................................................Whilst lying on a bench in the gym.


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> You forgot........
> 
> 5- Spend less time on the internet posting sh1te and do something more productive.


Oops! The ball bounced back to you! :lol: I'm sorry I couldn't hold myself LOL!


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Tripod said:


> Sounds like you work out with thease two bell ends!!
> View attachment 104544


That's just wrong!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FrankieTowers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A big mistake I see many beginners make is spending too much time in the gym. I used to do so myself. But that is a big mistake.
> 
> ...


frankie towers what a load of bollocks , the bit in bold more so , when strength training 3-5 mins between sets is average .

maybe worry about what your doing .


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

FrankieTowers said:


> Lol! Reading your replies sure made my day, guys.
> 
> Come on! Can you guys read at least? I said in the opening post these advices are for beginners... I repeat (making sure you can read that): beginners. And then there's someone replying: "try squatting 300 kgs..." What?! Hahaha!
> 
> ...


you should stop taking pics of your self on your phone and start training.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm having 3-5mins rest between sets at the moment on max lift days, you mad bro?

Last week I've hit pb in all 3 main compounds 220kg deadlift x2 rep 200kg squat x1 rep 100kgx2 bench.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did this tit emerge from? From no where a barrage of scripted diarrhoea.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

FrankieTowers said:


> Lol! Reading your replies sure made my day, guys.
> 
> Come on! Can you guys read at least? I said in the opening post these advices are for beginners... I repeat (making sure you can read that): beginners. And then there's someone replying: "try squatting 300 kgs..." What?! Hahaha!
> 
> ...


I am afraid it is you who doesn't get it - as pointed out already by Ewan if you are strength training then 3-5 mins rest is optimal for performance, beginner or advanced lifter!

Simply put you do not know as much as you think you do - the gym isn't just for skinny guys trying to bulk up - athletes train there too and it is clear from your post you know very little about the science behind training.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

FrankieTowers said:


> Have you tried resting less?


yeah, but how do I talk to milf?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Surely you should be more focused on your workout then others that are talking on the phone. i couldn't care less about other people in the gym unless its got a set of tits.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the OP needs to mind his own business instead of coming on to a forum full of already very knowledgable posters and giving them advice they haven't asked for.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

If rest and diet are upto par you could spend 12 hours and itd be fine


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I also disagree with the phone comment, I listen to music on mine and use an app to log my lifts so I can keep a steady increase each week. Also I talk lots in the gym, I like to make friends too I gain alot of knowledge from talking to people and trying out different training styles/workouts.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

UKBenC said:


> I also disagree with the phone comment, I listen to music on mine and use an app to log my lifts so I can keep a steady increase each week. Also I talk lots in the gym, I like to make friends too I gain alot of knowledge from talking to people and trying out different training styles/workouts.


What app for you use to keep track of your lifts/weights? I just use notepad on my phone.

Cheers


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I am afraid it is you who doesn't get it - as pointed out already by Ewan if you are strength training then 3-5 mins rest is optimal for performance, beginner or advanced lifter!
> 
> Simply put you do not know as much as you think you do - the gym isn't just for skinny guys trying to bulk up - athletes train there too and it is clear from your post you know very little about the science behind training.


I was wondering why you keep talking about strength training, but now I get it. Yeah, I know strength training requires more rest, but I'm talking about muscle/body building. If I am not mistaken that's what this section of the forum is for. Am I wrong? It says "Getting Started" and below it... "Just starting Bodybuilding? Need advice on exercises, equipment or training?".

I truly apologize if this section is mixed with strength and muscle building, but I thought it was the second. However, yes you are right about resting more for strength training. My bad. I just misunderstood where you were coming from.



Narcissus said:


> yeah, but how do I talk to milf?


LoL! Good one!

And for the rest of the members replying... Well, I think you just need to read my replies in this thread before coming to conclusions.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Love a quick text between sets!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

imo the gym is a place for me to go in and get a job done then get out. not there to make friends or spend all day .. 40 to 50 mins max and sometimes not even that .. job done


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol I spend probably 80% of my time in the gym on my phone, txting, reading articles on training and nutrition, reading this forum, looking at news.

But I look nice. So f*ck it.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

op its you who is missing the point. your post is a generic mens health beginners tips bs half article which sounds like it was put together by a typical self styled pt guru with a five week online course.

no offence intended but whats the real point? whoring a pt service or something along those lines?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I go to the gym to leave my phone in the locker - the one place and time I get any bloody peace, but I don`t mind anyone using theirs, why would I?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Op away and don't talk a load of ****e


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Savage bandwagon created

I think his message was that intensity is key(to which I would agree), he just worded it badly.. very badly..

Might be worth adding that I'm training for size, but on deadlifts I've always gone as heavy as possible for lower reps, and I take a very long rest between my 2nd to last and last set

Next time keep it simple lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I think his message was that intensity is key(to which I would agree)


It might be beneficial, but I take like 3-4 minutes rest between sets alot of the time and it doesnt seem to have done me any harm.. It could be argued that if I took shorter rests I'd get better progress but I wouldn't say it's entirely neccessary..


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

its not intensity in my opinion where people fall down.... its form and mind muscle connection. makes a massive difference. i have got bigger legs than a lot of average guys in my gym and i sink very light squats (100-115 ish)with a pause at atg for nice controlled reppage . no amount of 300kg half rep leg press will have the same effect. probs a poor example lol.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Paul R said:


> What app for you use to keep track of your lifts/weights? I just use notepad on my phone.
> 
> Cheers


I use JE Fit Pro mate it lets you enter your own routines and also add custom workouts incase its not in their database, its a good app.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FrankieTowers said:


> Lol! Reading your replies sure made my day, guys.
> 
> Come on! Can you guys read at least? I said in the opening post these advices are for beginners... I repeat (making sure you can read that): beginners. And then there's someone replying: "try squatting 300 kgs..." What?! Hahaha! Why does that statement make you laugh?? Your making the mistake everybody wants to train like you, if you were to train with low reps extremely heavy weight for your body, do you honestly think u could have a 30 second rest then do it again??
> 
> ...


We all get what your trying to say, sh1tloads of people waste time at the gym, we get it, but let them, it doesnt hurt you. I just hope one day u dont fall from that pedestal of yours, could hurt yourself, looks a long way down


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Strong copy pasta.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

FrankieTowers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A big mistake I see many beginners make is spending too much time in the gym. I used to do so myself. But that is a big mistake.
> 
> ...


I think most people will understand what you are trying to say, to be honest mate. Might sound weird, but had you have joined and spent a little bit of time getting to know the forum, instead of joining as if you are in the know and that people should trust your wise words (I'm not taking the p!ss, just trying to give you an insight into how I think you may have come across), then people might have appreciated your words more. There are a lot of intelligent people on this board, some at high levels in their game. A lad with the user name JoePro wrote a beginners guide, and that went down well. Had you of spent the time searching the board, you would have come across it, and it would have shown that you are taking an interest in the site, as apposed to just dishing out info that has already been given. But like I say, I think it is the dynamics of the forum community that has got you the response you have, as apposed to what you wrote being offensive.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

uk-m - ripping new members new ar5eholes for xmas.

:lol:


----------



## FrankieTowers (Dec 13, 2012)

L11 said:


> It might be beneficial, but I take like 3-4 minutes rest between sets alot of the time and it doesnt seem to have done me any harm.. It could be argued that if I took shorter rests I'd get better progress but I wouldn't say it's entirely neccessary..


Up to 4 minutes is still a good recovery time between sets. However, 2-3 mins have shown to be optimal according to studies. 5 minutes or longer would be too much though (muscle building).



Dave 0511 said:


> its not intensity in my opinion where people fall down.... its form and mind muscle connection. makes a massive difference. i have got bigger legs than a lot of average guys in my gym and i sink very light squats (100-115 ish)with a pause at atg for nice controlled reppage . no amount of 300kg half rep leg press will have the same effect. probs a poor example lol.


I think it's all of those combined: intensity + form + mind-muscle connection.



Fatstuff said:


> We all get what your trying to say, sh1tloads of people waste time at the gym, we get it, but let them, it doesnt hurt you. I just hope one day u dont fall from that pedestal of yours, could hurt yourself, looks a long way down


Yeah I let them. I know it doesn't hurt me. I'm just giving humble advice to beginners who are just starting out so they don't waste valuable time. That may save them from discouragement.

I'm on no pedestal, man. Seriously. If you'd know me personally you would see how humble I really am. Sometimes things people write online are not read with the tone that was originally used by the writer. So I may have sounded arrogant, but that's not me.



Greenspin said:


> I think most people will understand what you are trying to say, to be honest mate. Might sound weird, but had you have joined and spent a little bit of time getting to know the forum, instead of joining as if you are in the know and that people should trust your wise words (I'm not taking the p!ss, just trying to give you an insight into how I think you may have come across), then people might have appreciated your words more. There are a lot of intelligent people on this board, some at high levels in their game. A lad with the user name JoePro wrote a beginners guide, and that went down well. Had you of spent the time searching the board, you would have come across it, and it would have shown that you are taking an interest in the site, as apposed to just dishing out info that has already been given. But like I say, I think it is the dynamics of the forum community that has got you the response you have, as apposed to what you wrote being offensive.


Thanks for the insight. I believe that's exactly what happened.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

i do enjoy a bit of banter while training and I dont think I look too bad

Sorry but your post doesnt apply to all


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I was on here messaging before a triple body weight deadlift with a rest period of at least 5 mins.

Please tell me what I did wrong


----------

